
Badgelife, Def Con’s Unlikely Obsession with Artistic Circuit Boards - n0pe_p0pe
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/vbne9a/a-history-of-badgelife-def-cons-unlikely-obsession-with-artistic-circuit-boards
======
orev
Cool article, but I’m not seeing the “unlikely” angle. Hacking and tech in
general is ultimately about creativity, and these badges are more of a
physical example that can be easily seen than most.

~~~
na85
No doubt the unlikeliness comes in to play when you realize that HNers are
likely not the intended audience of this piece. "Normies" have probably never
seen an artistic PCB let alone a defcon badge.

------
newswriter99
Pretty good history of #badgelife. Here's my coverage for anyone interested in
the specifics of the DC26 badge contest:
[http://www.deaddialect.com/articles/2018/8/17/badge-
story](http://www.deaddialect.com/articles/2018/8/17/badge-story)

~~~
baud147258
Thank you. I couldn't read the vice story, so yours was a good replacement.

~~~
newswriter99
You couldn't because of a work-related IP block or was there something else?
Because honestly my stuff is pretty fast and loose compared to their coverage,
though it pains me a bit to admit it.

~~~
baud147258
I don't know what was happening, all the stories on Vice's website redirected
me to a 404 page. Your coverage was interesting, very boot-on-the-ground type
of reporting.

------
badgeek
easily make pcb badge with svg2shenzhen inkscape extension and kicad
[https://github.com/badgeek/svg2shenzhen](https://github.com/badgeek/svg2shenzhen)
(im the author)

------
client4
I enjoyed the non-electronic badges L0stboy was doing every other year. One of
my favorites was his Titanium Eye of Ra badge.

------
baud147258
I'm getting a 404 for this story on vice. And for all other stories, too.

~~~
justtopost
Your 'fake news' filter must be on /s?

Seems to be working fine, although I would perfer a mirror as well, for other
reasons.

~~~
baud147258
Well for that subject, I don't really care about distorded information in a
news article, I just wanted a cool hacker/defcon story.

------
nategri
"Each year’s conference badge is a printed circuit board (PCB), the same type
of mini computers you’ll find embedded in most modern electronics."

Oof... ouch. Owie.

~~~
merlincorey
It's every other year - there are physical badges in between[0][1].

[0]
[http://potatohatsecurity.tumblr.com/post/126411303994/defcon...](http://potatohatsecurity.tumblr.com/post/126411303994/defcon-23-badge-
challenge)

[1] [https://hackaday.io/project/7087-defcon-23-badge-
hacking](https://hackaday.io/project/7087-defcon-23-badge-hacking)

